# "we love eating paper!"



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie and Bjorn had a busy night chewing paper. Bjorn's breeder sent home a cockatiel care sheet, and Bjorn decided he was going to sit on it and eat it all up. you can see he has paper in his beak  so cute and funny!









and just for fun. Bjorn is such a poser - he always steals the spotlight from Ollie.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Bjorn obviously doesn't think you need a care sheet for him!!!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Bjorn says "here just let me rip these up I'll just tell you want to do okay?"


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i just take it as a compliment. he must like the way i look after him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

When I was a kid I once ate a note from my teacher that I didn't want my parents to read. Maybe I was a tiel in a previous life?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha that's hilarious! desperation.


----------



## SarahAviary (Mar 3, 2013)

They're super cute.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

They're so cute! I love Ollie's crest in the second picture. 

One time I was studying for a test at home near Snowy's cage, Snowy went down near me to the bottom of his cage (I was sitting on the ground) and I tore a piece off my study notebook and gave it to him. He rolled it up in his beak and tore it, then looked at me and whistled for more.  we invented a game.  2 pages of my study notebook was gone when I was finished studying.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

hahaha little buggers.


----------

